# Patricia's Bags/Cases/Purses ** Official Thread **



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Lazy Girl Patterns is coming out with a new purse pattern called Candace that has an ereader pocket inside and bunches of other little pockets inside for storage. I'm definitely getting this and making one of these. I'm sure I'll post pictures! Anybody else think you might be interested in something like this?

Click on the picture of the Candace, to enlarge the pictures of the inside of the purse. http://www.ericas.com/sewing/patterns/lazygirl.htm


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Lazy Girl Patterns is coming out with a new purse pattern called Candace that has an ereader pocket inside and bunches of other little pockets inside for storage. I'm definitely getting this and making one of these. I'm sure I'll post pictures! Anybody else think you might be interested in something like this?
> 
> Click on the picture of the Candace, to enlarge the pictures of the inside of the purse. http://www.ericas.com/sewing/patterns/lazygirl.htm


I like it. But, don't have time to make it up. Be sure and post a picture.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I should clarify, once I get the pattern and make one, I'll post pictures, then I'll take orders if anyone is interested in having one made.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I've renamed the title of this thread and will be posting any new creations in this thread in the future, instead of a new posting each time.  Thanks to all my followers, I appreciate all of you!


----------



## Patricia

Are you re-designing your skin for the new kindles?  I've ordered the fire, but am not sure about skinning it yet.

I'm also considering a touch.


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, I would love to see one when you finish it!  You do such an awesome job!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Patricia said:


> Are you re-designing your skin for the new kindles? I've ordered the fire, but am not sure about skinning it yet.
> 
> I'm also considering a touch.


Funny that you brought this up, as a matter of fact I thought about you just the other day regarding the skin! Yes, as soon as Decal Girl has a template available, I'll be making a new skin using my design that I (we) like so much. I didn't order a Fire because I already have a Tablet, but I did order a Touch. The design will have to be smaller because there's not as much "real estate" on the front of the Fire and the Touch, but I'll come up with something. There are lots of beautiful skins available but I've never found one I like as well as the one I designed.


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I've renamed the title of this thread and will be posting any new creations in this thread in the future, instead of a new posting each time. Thanks to all my followers, I appreciate all of you!


Thanks. I love seeing your work!


----------



## tetons307

I love the look of this bag...I have a feeling I will be ordering one from you. You are so talented!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Funny that you brought this up, as a matter of fact I thought about you just the other day regarding the skin! Yes, as soon as Decal Girl has a template available, I'll be making a new skin using my design that I (we) like so much. I didn't order a Fire because I already have a Tablet, but I did order a Touch. The design will have to be smaller because there's not as much "real estate" on the front of the Fire and the Touch, but I'll come up with something. There are lots of beautiful skins available but I've never found one I like as well as the one I designed.


Patricia--

for the new folk just joining in, you might post a picture of the skin you designed? Is it for the K3?

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl

Good idea to call this your "official thread". I'm looking forward to seeing your products here that you make for all the Kindle devices. I changed my thread name too. Maybe we can make some matching items and offer them to the folks on this board.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Patricia--
> 
> for the new folk just joining in, you might post a picture of the skin you designed? Is it for the K3?
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, yes it's for the K3. I've shared it with 3 people from KB that I can recall, maybe more.
I originally designed this for my K2, then modified it for the K3, now I guess I'll be doing it for the Touch too! And for the Fire if anyone wants one  (I don't charge to do this, I'm happy to share it with anyone who wants to have one made.)


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I should clarify, once I get the pattern and make one, I'll post pictures, then I'll take orders if anyone is interested in having one made.


I'm definitely interested in the Candace; I love all the pockets and the designated area for the iPad/electronics.
Keep us posted. I'm excited to have something you made!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> I'm definitely interested in the Candace; I love all the pockets and the designated area for the iPad/electronics.
> Keep us posted. I'm excited to have something you made!


I will, Juli. I'm anxious to get the pattern, I love trying out new patterns.

Good to see you posting, enjoying that grandbaby??


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I will, Juli. I'm anxious to get the pattern, I love trying out new patterns.
> 
> Good to see you posting, enjoying that grandbaby??


More than words can say! She gets more amazing by the second, almost 6 months old now.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

This zippered Kindle bag is made from, what else....book fabric! The bag as pictured holds a Kindle Keyboard in an Oberon or Noreve case, but I can make to any specifications. Bag has a zippered closure, a zippered pocket on the front for light/cord, and a layer of batting for protection. A removable wrist strap can be added for an additional $5. Cost is $20 which includes shipping to you, please PM me if you are interested. Thanks for your interest in my work!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> This zippered Kindle bag is made from, what else....book fabric! The bag as pictured holds a Kindle Keyboard in an Oberon or Noreve case, but I can make to any specifications. Bag has a zippered closure, a zippered pocket on the front for light/cord, and a layer of batting for protection. A removable wrist strap can be added for an additional $5. Cost is $20 which includes shipping to you, please PM me if you are interested. Thanks for your interest in my work!


Nice bag and I also look forward to seeing your new multi pocket bag.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Kelly.  I'm anxious to get that pattern and try it out.


----------



## KindleGirl

Very nice, Patricia! Love that book fabric!


----------



## ayuryogini

I love that Kindle bag.  You do such nice work, Patricia. I love the little details you add that really make them special.  I'm looking forward to the Candace bag, and in the meantime, think I'll order the K bag to go with my new CoylCushion. 
I'll PM you with details.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Wanted to share with you some pictures of a bag I made for Alice Coyl. She had this fabric remaining from making a Coyl Cushion so she sent it to me to make her a bag, and here's what I came up with. This is from the same piece of fabric.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Wanted to share with you some pictures of a bag I made for Alice Coyl. She had this fabric remaining from making a Coyl Cushion so she sent it to me to make her a bag, and here's what I came up with.


It is so beautiful. I can hardly wait to receive it. Here is my matching CoylCushion. I think they make a beautiful set.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Wanted to share with you some pictures of a bag I made for Alice Coyl. She had this fabric remaining from making a Coyl Cushion so she sent it to me to make her a bag, and here's what I came up with. This is from the same piece of fabric.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seleya

Oh, my! That fabric is gorgeus and both the cushion and the bag are stunning. 
My compliments to the both of you.


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Lazy Girl Patterns is coming out with a new purse pattern called Candace that has an ereader pocket inside and bunches of other little pockets inside for storage. I'm definitely getting this and making one of these. I'm sure I'll post pictures! Anybody else think you might be interested in something like this?
> 
> Click on the picture of the Candace, to enlarge the pictures of the inside of the purse. http://www.ericas.com/sewing/patterns/lazygirl.htm


Ok I'm all set. I just ordered some of the prettiest fabrics for this bag. The line is called Paris Apartments by Bari j. They're all so pretty together. I can't wait!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> Ok I'm all set. I just ordered some of the prettiest fabrics for this bag. The line is called Paris Apartments by Bari j. They're all so pretty together. I can't wait!


That fabric is beautiful, which ones did you order? I'm supposed to have the pattern no later than November 1st. I'm anxious too. I'll let you know as soon as I get it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's my latest project, a shoulder bag with a zipper closure, a zippered pocket on one side and two open pockets on the other side. On the inside, along one side it has a Kindle pocket, along the other side are smaller pockets to fit a cell phone, note pad, ink pen. I also made a matching wallet, cosmetic bag, and eyeglass holder. This fabric is called Folk Art Patchwork and Stripes.

Edited to add pictures of the inside of the wallet. The section at the bottom is normally where you would insert your checkbook, but on this one I added two more vinyl see through pockets. Where the yellow tags are, those are both see-through pockets but wanted to cover up my DL number. (And can't you tell how old I am, my medical insurance ID card is front and center!)


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's my latest project, a shoulder bag with a zipper closure, a zippered pocket on one side and two open pockets on the other side. On the inside, along one side it has a Kindle pocket, along the other side are smaller pockets to fit a cell phone, note pad, ink pen. I also made a matching wallet, cosmetic bag, and eyeglass holder. This fabric is called Folk Art Patchwork and Stripes.


Beautiful. Can you list your prices? I didn't see them yet on your Etsy site.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Sorry Alice, I just finished everything about 30 minutes ago and took the pictures, haven't had a chance to put on Etsy yet.
The shoulder bag is $40.
The wallet is $25.
The cosmetic bag is $10.
The eyeglass case is $7.
All prices include shipping.

If anyone is interested, I can provide pictures of the inside of the wallet.  It has credit card pockets, a checkbook pocket, and includes two clear vinyl pockets which can hold your driver's license and your insurance card/anything you want.  As a matter of fact, in a few minutes I'll go ahead and take a picture of the inside of the wallet and add it to the pictures.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Sorry Alice, I just finished everything about 30 minutes ago and took the pictures, haven't had a chance to put on Etsy yet.
> The shoulder bag is $40.
> The wallet is $25.
> The cosmetic bag is $10.
> The eyeglass case is $7.
> All prices include shipping.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can provide pictures of the inside of the wallet. It has credit card pockets, a checkbook pocket, and includes two clear vinyl pockets which can hold your driver's license and your insurance card/anything you want. As a matter of fact, in a few minutes I'll go ahead and take a picture of the inside of the wallet and add it to the pictures.


I was thinking this set would make a great Christmas gift.


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That fabric is beautiful, which ones did you order? I'm supposed to have the pattern no later than November 1st. I'm anxious too. I'll let you know as soon as I get it.


I got le Chintz Moderne and le Linge d'Epoque in the grey, la Salle du Soleil in the rose and la Jardin in the blue. It took a long time to decide and I researched on quite a few sites to see how they all looked with each other.... I think these will be a good combo.

I love your new bag and accessories, I'm thinking that might look nice with the rose French Journal fabric with some pink and white striped ticking as a complementary fabric. What do you think? Would ticking be too heavy?


----------



## Gayle

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's my latest project, a shoulder bag with a zipper closure, a zippered pocket on one side and two open pockets on the other side. On the inside, along one side it has a Kindle pocket, along the other side are smaller pockets to fit a cell phone, note pad, ink pen. I also made a matching wallet, cosmetic bag, and eyeglass holder. This fabric is called Folk Art Patchwork and Stripes.
> 
> Edited to add pictures of the inside of the wallet. The section at the bottom is normally where you would insert your checkbook, but on this one I added two more vinyl see through pockets. Where the yellow tags are, those are both see-through pockets but wanted to cover up my DL number. (And can't you tell how old I am, my medical insurance ID card is front and center!)


Is this the Candace pattern?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

No, it's not, Gayle, I haven't received that pattern yet.  This is actually a hipster bag pattern that I've had for a while and have made a lot of them.  I've just expanded the pattern and made some changes to suit myself   I'm really anxious to get the Candice pattern.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Wanted to share with you some pictures of a bag I made for Alice Coyl. She had this fabric remaining from making a Coyl Cushion so she sent it to me to make her a bag, and here's what I came up with. This is from the same piece of fabric.


Patricia, I just received the beautiful Kindle Bag you made for me. The added ribbon. beads and decorations made it very unique. Thank you so much.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

You are welcome, Alice.  I'm so glad you like it, it's beautiful fabric.


----------



## Tam

I love your work Patricia! I am anxiously awaiting seeing your first creation using the Candace pattern, as I am pretty sure I will be ordering one! I get compliments every time I use the bag you made for me in the French Postcard fabric - it is so fun to carry!


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, I can't wait to see the Candace either!


----------



## Guest

I may be looking for a Kindle Touch sleeve from you-padded as I want it for a naked one, no case or cover.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I may be looking for a Kindle Touch sleeve from you-padded as I want it for a naked one, no case or cover.


Sure thing, Susan. I know I'll be making some as soon as we get out Touches.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Ladies, I found out that the Candice pattern has started shipping this week, I can't wait to get mine. And yesterday I just received the fabric I'm going to use to make my first one. I went with sort of an Asian theme.


----------



## KindleGirl

Beautiful fabric, Patricia!  I can't wait to see the finished product. I'm sure it will be wonderful, as usual.


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, did you get the pattern?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm hoping for tomorrow (Thursday).  It was shipped to me on Tuesday.  I'll be working on it Friday


----------



## corkyb

We're all so excited that we just can't wait!


----------



## Tam

Ditto to the excitement! That pattern looks so practical, and the way you put fabrics together, I am sure it will be a fabulous bag!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a bag I made for Marie from here on the Board. Note the little dragonfly charm on the pocket zipper, I just happened to have that on hand and I think it's just too cute  I apologize for the wonky sizes on the pictures, Photobucket is giving me problems today.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I also wanted to tell you guys that I got my Candice pattern today....yippee!!  I hope to get one made up tomorrow to post.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a bag I made for Marie from here on the Board. Note the little dragonfly charm on the pocket zipper, I just happened to have that on hand and I think it's just too cute  I apologize for the wonky sizes on the pictures, Photobucket is giving me problems today.


Patricia, I have the same fabric for Marie for a #4 size removable cover. Your Kindle bag and my CoylCushion is going to make a very nice set.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Patricia, I have the same fabric for Marie for a #4 size removable cover. Your Kindle bag and my CoylCushion is going to make a very nice set.


And a wonderful, special Christmas gift!

Patricia - thanks for the preview. It looks awesome! I'm sure the CoylCushion will be too! I'm so excited. It will be hard to wait to give this gift.


----------



## Alice Coyl

maries said:


> And a wonderful, special Christmas gift!
> 
> Patricia - thanks for the preview. It looks awesome! I'm sure the CoylCushion will be too! I'm so excited. It will be hard to wait to give this gift.


Marie, I could wait and send your CoylCushion closer to Christmas. That way you won't be tempted to give it early.


----------



## maries

Alice Coyl said:


> Marie, I could wait and send your CoylCushion closer to Christmas. That way you won't be tempted to give it early.


Thanks but I will do my best to restrain myself!  I will actually have to ship it so will do that early December. Time is zipping by since I am so busy that it will be here before I know it.


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I also wanted to tell you guys that I got my Candice pattern today....yippee!! I hope to get one made up tomorrow to post.


YAY!!! I received my fabric last week, it's so pretty. I can't wait to see it done up.
Let me know when I can send you the fabric.


----------



## corkyb

Well Patricia must be sewing up a storm today.  Haven't seen her all day.  I was hoping to see that new pattern today, but it looked pretty complicated actually.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

LOL  Paula!  I was getting ready to shut down the computer but checked my email real quick and saw your message.  Yes, you are right, I've been sewing most of the day, but then had to go out at about 4 PM and just got back.  I got the bag made up, all I still need to do is sew the handles on.  I really do like it.  It's larger than I was picturing it, but I do love the design.  I'll finish up the handles in the morning and then take some pictures.  Remember the Bowtie bag I made, with the New York lady on it and the tall buildings?  I used some of that fabric, I had some on hand, and I think it turned out nicely.  I think I'll probably make another one tomorrow from a different fabric....it's fun!  Thanks for following along with me.


----------



## Tam

Anxiously awaiting the results of her sewing! That  pattern looks awesome and her fabrics are gorgeous!


----------



## corkyb

Ohhh, that sounds very nice Patricia.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's some pictures of my first Candice purse, I love how it turned out! I had no problems understanding the pattern, and that's always a plus when making something for the first time. I chose this fabric because I happen to have quite a bit of this on hand, and I just thought it would look good made up in this design. I'll be taking orders for these, my price will be $40 shipped. I can provide a link to my Photobucket account which has pictures of my fabrics, or if you would like to pick out your own fabric and send it to me, that's fine too.

The purse is 15" across at the zipper top, 10" tall from top to bottom, and 4" deep. The pockets inside can be made any size, I made mine to fit the K3 in a case, but the Tech pocket can be made smaller to accomodate a K4, or can be made larger to accommodate an Ipad or a small Notebook.

Here's the front. The part where the slash is, is actually a deep pocket on the front.
















Here's the back. Although the pattern did not call for it, I made a zippered pocket on the back.









Here's the view from the top with it closed. The zipper is recessed.









And here's a couple of pictures of the inside, showing all the pockets. On one side I have my Kindle, my charging cord, my glasses. On the other side I have my cell phone, a little note pad, 2 ink pens, you can really put anything you want on this side.
















Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Patricia,

That's really nice!


----------



## KindleGirl

That is beautiful, Patricia! It's bigger than I use for a purse, but it would be a great tote. Can you give me the link to your fabrics?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's the link to my fabrics. http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia, your bag is beautiful. Do you have any more of the fabric you used? I would like to order one like that. I just sent you an email.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thank you, Alice, and yes I do have more of that fabric.  I ordered a lot of that some time ago because I just love it, it has a lot of possibilities, depending on how you cut it.


----------



## Stephanie

That is really beautiful, Patricia.  I just ordered a CoylCushion from Alice & I might have to splurge for one of these, too!   

It doesn't hurt that Hubby & I have been to New York a few times and we love it there...


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thank you, Alice, and yes I do have more of that fabric. I ordered a lot of that some time ago because I just love it, it has a lot of possibilities, depending on how you cut it.


Patricia, I just placed my order via email. I am so excited that I can get something beautiful that I don't have to make myself. Do you think this fabric would make a good CoylCushion or is the print too large?


----------



## Boston

I don't need any more bags...but this was too perfect to resist


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> Patricia, I just placed my order via email. I am so excited that I can get something beautiful that I don't have to make myself. Do you think this fabric would make a good CoylCushion or is the print too large?


Alice, I don't think it's too large. I just measured the images, the two girls are about 8" tall, and the groupings of buildings are about 8" also. The thing about this fabric is you get an entirely different look, depending on how you cut it. Bad thing is sometimes that creates a lot of unusable pieces too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I made another bag this afternoon  Here's some pictures. This one is for sale immediately if anyone is interested.


----------



## dollcrazy

Wow, you're killing me with all these beautiful bags. You have some absolutely beautiful fabrics, it's so hard to choose. I would love to order one of the New York bags to start with if you have enough fabric left. Just let me know if you do and where to send the money.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

stephanie said:


> That is really beautiful, Patricia. I just ordered a CoylCushion from Alice & I might have to splurge for one of these, too!
> 
> It doesn't hurt that Hubby & I have been to New York a few times and we love it there...


Just let me know, Stephanie, I would love to make you one


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

dollcrazy said:


> Wow, you're killing me with all these beautiful bags. You have some absolutely beautiful fabrics, it's so hard to choose. I would love to order one of the New York bags to start with if you have enough fabric left. Just let me know if you do and where to send the money.


Yes, I do have enough of the fabric. I'll PM you with my email address. Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini

Wow, Patricia, you've really been busy. Those are beautiful, you do such lovely work. 

I can't wait to send you my fabric.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a bag I made for Marie from here on the Board. Note the little dragonfly charm on the pocket zipper, I just happened to have that on hand and I think it's just too cute  I apologize for the wonky sizes on the pictures, Photobucket is giving me problems today.


And here is the CoylCushion I made to match Marie's Kindle bag by Patricia.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That's beautiful, Alice.  I love that fabric.  Had someone ask if I could make them a bag from it but we can't find any more fabric.  Marie thought she got it from eQuilter but it's been a while, and I guess they sold out.  Marie always finds the prettiest fabrics!


----------



## corkyb

Patricia, you must be sewing up a storm!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yes Paula, I'll have 4 bags ready to mail on Monday....one of them is yours!


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Patricia

Will you be posting pics of the different bags that you make?


----------



## Tripp

Patricia, do you ever work with denim or denim look fabric? I found a fabric at fabric.com that I love and I think it would be beautiful with the Candice bag as lining and for the front pocket. This would be a perfect travel purse.








(The enlarged picture at the fabric site looks much better.)


----------



## corkyb

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yes Paula, I'll have 4 bags ready to mail on Monday....one of them is yours!


LIKE


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Aspen806 said:


> Patricia
> 
> Will you be posting pics of the different bags that you make?


Yes, I sure will!


----------



## Vet

That would be beautiful on denim! 

Patricia, do you have a fabric that looks like black suede, maybe a microfiber?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Tripp said:


> Patricia, do you ever work with denim or denim look fabric? I found a fabric at fabric.com that I love and I think it would be beautiful with the Candice bag as lining and for the front pocket. This would be a perfect travel purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The enlarged picture at the fabric site looks much better.)


Yes, I've made bags from denim. That fabric looks nice, what's the item number on it, so I can see it larger? You can purchase the fabric yourself and have it sent to me if you want to do it that way.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Vet said:


> That would be beautiful on denim!
> 
> Patricia, do you have a fabric that looks like black suede, maybe a microfiber?


No, I don't have any on hand, but I would be glad to look for some for you. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Vet

I really like the Candice bag, with a pocket for iPad.


----------



## T.M.souders author

This is the first time I saw this thread and really like your bags/purses.  I'm sure you had it on here, but how much are the ones like the big pink paisley one you posted?  I'm thinking this may be a good idea for Christmas gifts as well...


----------



## Seleya

Patricia, would you consider mailing to Europe? With the price adjusted accordingly, of course.
After Christmas I'll be on the market for a new bag, and the Candice would be just perfect.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

T.M.souders said:


> This is the first time I saw this thread and really like your bags/purses. I'm sure you had it on here, but how much are the ones like the big pink paisley one you posted? I'm thinking this may be a good idea for Christmas gifts as well...


This bag is $40 shipped to you. And BTW that pink paisley one is still available if you are interested 

I just got in more of the New York fabric, if you like that design. I wanted to insert a link to my Photobucket account with pictures of my fabrics, but they must be having problems, I can't get it to open right now. I'll send that to you as soon as I can get into it. Or you can select your own fabric and have it shipped to me, and I will make the bag for you for $30 if you provide your own fabric. Did you have a certain kind of fabric in mind?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Vet said:


> I really like the Candice bag, with a pocket for iPad.


Were you thinking about solid black, or did you want something as a contrast/coordinate?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Seleya said:


> Patricia, would you consider mailing to Europe? With the price adjusted accordingly, of course.
> After Christmas I'll be on the market for a new bag, and the Candice would be just perfect.


I would be glad to mail to Europe, would just have to figure out how much extra the postage would be.


----------



## Vet

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Were you thinking about solid black, or did you want something as a contrast/coordinate?


Yes, I like the solid black.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I would be glad to mail to Europe, would just have to figure out how much extra the postage would be.


Patricia, the PayPal postage system nor the USPS system will give you First Class Postage so you will have to do the labels by hand and fill out the customs form. What you need to do is take your package (not sealed if it is not ready to be mailed) for your postal employee to calculate the postage for you. My last package to the UK using First Class Mail was 6.30 ounces and costs $6.94. Depending on where you send it, the postage is about $1.10 per ounce. There are charts that will help but you actually have to have the post office do it to be accurate. This does not include insurance or tracking. Priority Mail or Express Mail is cost prohibitive.


----------



## Seleya

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I would be glad to mail to Europe, would just have to figure out how much extra the postage would be.


Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## Tripp

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yes, I've made bags from denim. That fabric looks nice, what's the item number on it, so I can see it larger? You can purchase the fabric yourself and have it sent to me if you want to do it that way.


FYI, I sent you a message, but here is the link to the fabric I like:
 [URL=http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx]http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=c67cbcd8-27e9-44ee-9853-636a437bd3d1[/url]
Item ER-011
It is much nicer in a larger view.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice Coyl said:


> Patricia, the PayPal postage system nor the USPS system will give you First Class Postage so you will have to do the labels by hand and fill out the customs form. What you need to do is take your package (not sealed if it is not ready to be mailed) for your postal employee to calculate the postage for you. My last package to the UK using First Class Mail was 6.30 ounces and costs $6.94. Depending on where you send it, the postage is about $1.10 per ounce. There are charts that will help but you actually have to have the post office do it to be accurate. This does not include insurance or tracking. Priority Mail or Express Mail is cost prohibitive.


Thanks, Alice, I knew I would have to take it to the post office to get it mailed. I recently sold my Nook Classic to someone in Spain and that's the way I did it. According to what you said, it's not outrageously expensive. It cost me $23 to send my Nook to Spain!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Vet said:


> Yes, I like the solid black.


I'm going to the fabric store tomorrow, I feel sure they'll have a black suede, or microfiber fabric. I'll go ahead and get some if you want me to. I'm sure you would want something washable ??


----------



## Vet

Patricia, I just want to get an idea of the cost now. I won't be ready until I'm finished with the holidays. Please let me know what you find.


----------



## Stormy

I wish I could afford it right now that pink paisley one was adorable


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Stormy!  Just let me know if you decide you want it


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia, would the Candace bag work well in some of the faux leathers that you have used for your Kindle bags? I have a friend in mind for a Christmas gift but she travels a lot and would prefer something more durable than fabric.


----------



## Boston

Everyone will love their NYC Candice bags...I received mine and am still in awe of the detail/workmanship for the price.  

(The only problem will be holding back from ordering more of them in different fabrics!)

Thanks so much Patricia!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Boston said:


> Everyone will love their NYC Candice bags...I received mine and am still in awe of the detail/workmanship for the price.
> 
> (The only problem will be holding back from ordering more of them in different fabrics!)
> 
> Thanks so much Patricia!


Please post a picture.


----------



## dollcrazy

Patricia, Just a gentle reminder I'm still waiting for the price for the matching New York Ipad bag we talked about.  I want to send your payment for it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Boston said:


> Everyone will love their NYC Candice bags...I received mine and am still in awe of the detail/workmanship for the price.
> 
> (The only problem will be holding back from ordering more of them in different fabrics!)
> 
> Thanks so much Patricia!


You are very welcome, Maureen, I'm so glad you like it. And thanks for the compliments!

Alice, she bought the very first one I made, from the NYC fabric.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

dollcrazy said:


> Patricia, Just a gentle reminder I'm still waiting for the price for the matching New York Ipad bag we talked about. I want to send your payment for it.


I'll send you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's my weekend's work, bags all lined up waiting to be packaged and taken to the post office in the morning 










And here's some close-ups of the purple one, made for a KB member. Love this fabric, this is what I had picked out to make myself a bag from.


















And here's a picture of the inside, I made a fake Kindle Touch in a cover so I could size the pocket correctly.


----------



## mlewis78

The purple print is gorgeous.  Is this the Candace bag?


----------



## corkyb

They are both gorgeous, but that purple is very striking.  Can't wait to get my NY bag.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

mlewis78 said:


> The purple print is gorgeous. Is this the Candace bag?


Yes, they are all from the same pattern.


----------



## KindleGirl

(Squeals) The purple one is mine! It is beautiful, Patricia! Oh my gosh, I can't wait to get it and see it in person. Computer screens just don't do these items justice. Thanks for sizing the pocket for my new Touch that will be coming. Going out to the mailbox to wait....


----------



## ayuryogini

Gorgeous!  I'm just getting over the flu, so haven't mailed my fabrics yet.  I can hardly wait. 
Those Candace bags are so beautiful.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Oh I hate to hear that, Juli, hope you are feeling better.  I'm looking forward to getting your fabric.


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received my beautiful "New York" Candice bag that Patricia sent to me. It is so well made and I am really happy with it. Patricia does quality work and her eye for detail is exceptional...  Now, I need to figure out how many I need for Christmas presents.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thank you so much Alice, that means a lot to me when you praise my work because you know how to sew too so you know what to look for!  I'm so glad you are pleased with the bag.

It means a lot to me when all of you praise my work, don't mean to slight anybody!  I take a lot of pride in my work and I'm so proud when other people are happy with it


----------



## KindleGirl

I have to second what Alice said above. My purple bag arrived today and it is absolutely stunning! It is even more beautiful than the pictures as cameras just do not pick up all of the details. Patricia did an awesome job on the sewing and you can tell she takes pride in her work. I love my bag and will enjoy it for a long time. It's just so different from anything else I have....love it! Thanks for the awesome bag, Patricia!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thank you so much Alice, that means a lot to me when you praise my work because you know how to sew too so you know what to look for! I'm so glad you are pleased with the bag.
> 
> It means a lot to me when all of you praise my work, don't mean to slight anybody! I take a lot of pride in my work and I'm so proud when other people are happy with it


You are welcome. It takes many years to develop the skill of sewing with perfection. Techniques are learned, tried, thrown out, brought back in, revised, updated, fussed over, and finally put in place when a new pattern comes out. Then, the fabric is the next challenge. You seem to have a gift for picking exceptional fabrics to sew into your products. The New York City fabric was one that I probably would not have picked but am so glad you did.


----------



## dollcrazy

Patricia, Thank you, thank you, thank you! I received my NY. bag yesterday and I could not be more pleased. It is absolutely perfect. The workmanship is outstanding and the bag itself is perfect for my needs. I am going to send you an order for a few more bags for Christmas gifts and of course a couple more for me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks so much, I'm so glad you love it!


----------



## corkyb

And I fourth that!  I received my NY Candace bag today and it's gorgeous.  GORGEOUS.  I love the bag and you already know i love the fabric.  I think I may have to get that purple fabric too though.  That is stunning.  And, of course, I just adore all your pinks.  But, I do need to give my pocketbook a rest ( ) for a bit first.  Thanks so much for your great artisanship, Patricia.  I have tons of Patricia bags and I love every single one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Paula!  I'm glad you love it, your repeat business gives me confidence in my products


----------



## corkyb

Well i have two NY covers so hopefully one will fit the fire or the touch.  I think one is for Dx which i am thinking of selling.  I would take such a loss though as I have two Noreve and a beautiful red ginko Oberon cover and three year square trade with breakage.  Well 18 months to 2 years left i guess.  Oh what to do what to do.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a bag I made for a KB member, the fabric is called Sand & Seashells. I also made her a slipcover for her lighted cover from the same fabric.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

This is a bag I made for a KB member, she wants a shoulder bag with adjustable strap, sized to hold both her iPad and her Kindle. Oh, and it matches her NY tote bag she already has!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a tote bag made for a KB member. This fabric is called London Gray, and she also has a zippered Kindle bag made from this fabric, also with the red accents.



















And per the customer's request, I sized one of the pockets to fit a water bottle.


----------



## rlkubi

Thanks Patricia,  Love the Sand & Seashells bag!


----------



## mlewis78

The New York and London Gray bags look good and I still like the earlier purple one you posted.


----------



## Vet

That London Gray is beautiful!


----------



## llc328

Very Nice!!..... does this shoulder bag have an organizer pockets in it like the Candice?.. your work is beautiful!.. 



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> This is a bag I made for a KB member, she wants a shoulder bag with adjustable strap, sized to hold both her iPad and her Kindle. Oh, and it matches her NY tote bag she already has!


----------



## llc328

Stunning combination!... very Chic looking.. 



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a tote bag made for a KB member. This fabric is called London Gray, and she also has a zippered Kindle bag made from this fabric, also with the red accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And per the customer's request, I sized one of the pockets to fit a water bottle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

llc328 said:


> Very Nice!!..... does this shoulder bag have an organizer pockets in it like the Candice?.. your work is beautiful!..


This one has some smaller sized pockets on one side. She wants to just slip her iPad and her Kindle into the bag to carry them together.

Thanks for the compliment! (And I haven't forgotten about your project, I'm hoping to get caught up by tomorrow.)


----------



## llc328

Its a Lovely bag.. no worries about my project.... I know where to find you when I am ready to order it.. .... its going to be a bit before I can actually order it from you... have to get caught up here too.. (bills.. ) Its exciting to see all your beautiful bags in this thread.. I'll be watching!..


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

I love the London Gray bag


----------



## dollcrazy

I'm going to go totally broke if you don't stop posting theses beautiful bags.    My tote bag looks absolutely perfect. All I need to do now is pick my daughters fabric for her candace bag. HELP! Oh I forgot it will also need a matching slip case for her kindle fire.


----------



## Pushka

I love the Candice bag. I just have to work out whether I am in a NYC mood or Paris mood.  They are gorgeous Patricia.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a Candice bag I made for a KB member, she picked out the main fabric and had it sent to me, then I bought the blue coordinate. I like how it turned out!


----------



## Vet

Very pretty! How much fabric is required?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Vet said:


> Very pretty! How much fabric is required?


It takes 1-1/4 yards of the feature fabric, and 1-1/4 yards of the contrast.


----------



## Tripp

That blue bag is mine!  I am so looking forward to getting it.  I travel in a few weeks and with the device specific pockets, it will be perfect for the trip.


----------



## Tam

Oh Patricia - that one is beautiful too! Still trying to figure out what i want. I am terrible at making up my mind!


----------



## Pushka

Tam said:


> Oh Patricia - that one is beautiful too! Still trying to figure out what i want. I am terrible at making up my mind!


Nope, I think it is that there are so many beautiful fabrics to choose from. Which is why I just ordered two and maybe my niece might get one for a birthday present. Maybe.


----------



## Vet

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It takes 1-1/4 yards of the feature fabric, and 1-1/4 yards of the contrast.


Thanks Patricia.


----------



## Stephanie

Patricia, your work is beautiful and I cannot wait to order a purse that has special pockets for my Kindle, my phone, and my water.  Custom-made just for me!!!  I'll probably have to wait until after Christmas (you know, that whole "got to think of others" this time of year!!  DANGIT!!  ), but believe me, I am counting the days!!!   

I love following this thread.  All the pics are fab!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thank you Stephanie.  When you are ready to order, be sure to note that you want a pocket for a water bottle.  I don't put that in all of them, only upon request. 

And I understand about this time of year.  I've got to start some serious ordering next week, I don't go to the stores, I buy everything on line...mostly at Amazon


----------



## ciscokid

Patricia, I just wanted to let you know that my purse and wallet arrived today and I LOVE them.  Now that I've seen pics of the Candice bag, I might have to get one of those also.  I'm really intersted in in picking out the material and sending it to you to be made up.  How big is in relation to the hipster that I purchased?

Toni


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ciscokid said:


> Patricia, I just wanted to let you know that my purse and wallet arrived today and I LOVE them. Now that I've seen pics of the Candice bag, I might have to get one of those also. I'm really intersted in in picking out the material and sending it to you to be made up. How big is in relation to the hipster that I purchased?
> 
> Toni


Toni, the Candice bag is wider, especially across the top at the zipper area, it's about 16" across there, and it's also deeper from front to back, in other words the flat part at the bottom of the bag is 4" on the Candice as opposed to only 2-2 1/2" on the hipster bag like I made you. It has more, and larger pockets. Although the one I made you has a pocket to hold the K3, doesn't it? I love the hipster bag like I made you, as a matter of fact I'm currently carrying the same exact set as I made you!

Just let me know if you want to order a Candice. And if you want to buy your own fabric, you need to get 1 1/4 yards for your main fabric and 1 1/4 yards for the contrast and the lining.

Thanks,
Patricia


----------



## ciscokid

I love the hipster....love the material, but I tend to go for larger bags.  That's why I was asking about the size of the Candice.  I tend to carry way to much stuff.  The hipster is fine most of the time, but I've been spending a lot of time in hospitals with my parents and I ususally take my kindle and my nintendo ds, so I need room for both....and chargers and snacks.... 

I've also been looking for my mom a purse for Christmas and she will love mine when she sees it.  I need to go to Etsy and look at the different styles you have.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks, Toni. Here's a link to all my fabrics too. http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/

Or you can look at Fabric.com to see if there's something special you like.


----------



## ciscokid

I love your fabrics.  There's, what seems to be a red and black fabric on the first page that I like, but I want to look around some  myself before I decide.  I think I may be ordering one for my mom.  

Yes, my kindle 3, in its cover, fit perfectly inside the pocket.    If I order the Candice, can you also make a pocket that will fit my nintendo ds, in addition to one for my Fire?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yes I can, Toni, just remind me when you place the order.  And give me the dimensions of it.

Thx!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a couple of bags I made for a KB member this past weekend. She requested the pink lining on both of them. Love the pink! These have an interior pocket to fit an iPad.


----------



## Pushka

Aren't they gorgeous?  Thankyou Patricia!


----------



## llc328

Beautiful!.. Love the Pink!..


----------



## Alice Coyl

I love that pink bag. Patricia, you are really coming up with some neat combinations.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Alice, it's fun seeing which colors look best together.


----------



## ciscokid

I'm still interested in another bag, but I haven't had the chance to get out and look for material.  I did look at Walmart, but they didn't have much.  With all the rain we've been getting that keeps flooding the road into town and Thanksgiving, it'll probably be next week before I have a chance to get out and shop.  Oh....those pink bags are beautiful!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I know, Toni, my Walmart doesn't have a very good selection of fabrics either, but I guess we're lucky because a lot of the Walmarts did away entirely with their fabric departments.  Have you looked at Fabric.com?  I could shop there for hours!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I know, Toni, my Walmart doesn't have a very good selection of fabrics either, but I guess we're lucky because a lot of the Walmarts did away entirely with their fabric departments. Have you looked at Fabric.com? I could shop there for hours!


Most areas have a Joann's and they carry hundreds of fabrics. Also, see if you have a quilt fabric store near you. Our local quilt store has over 100,000 bolts of fabric. They are normally under $10.00 a yard and often have a discount table where end of bolts are discounted. Do a Google search in your area. You might discover a shop near you.

We have several Walmart stores near us and one by one they are doing away with their sewing center. Last weekend, I went to one to buy some thread and they didn't carry anything but a small travel kit. One of the others has a huge assortment of fabrics but it is one of the new "super stores". I don't know how long it will continue carrying fabric. I was buying the loop cording for my CoylCushions there and they no longer carry it. I'm not sure what I will do for loops. I've tried other products but that was my favorite.

Look around. You might find just the place for you.


----------



## ciscokid

I'm gonna try to get to JoAnn's next week.  That's the only place around here that sells material other than Walmart.  I don't like to shop online because I like to see what I buy in person.


----------



## PurpleShell

Hi Patricia,
Do you make sleeves for the HP TouchPad?  I have seen the great work you have done on sleeves for Kindles.  I am wanting to possible get 2 sleeves.
Shelley


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I've had a very busy weekend. Here's some projects I completed for some KB members.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)




----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)




----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)




----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)




----------



## Vet

Those are beautiful! I really like the way one fabric pattern can look so many different ways depending on how it's cut


----------



## Tam

The last 3 Candace bags are mine and I am THRILLED with how great they turned out! Your work is amazing, Patricia! I can hardly wait. To give them for Christmas - and will have a hard time resisting keeping them for myself. Especially that cat one - I may need another one of those!


----------



## DaisyMama

Those all look so beautiful!!  I really love your fabric choices, and your placement of the designs!  Can't wait to get my French Postcard ereader bag, and my daughter's purse as well! 

Candace bag is really larger than I need, but you keep posting pictures and I just might cave....


----------



## KindleGirl

DaisyMama said:


> Candace bag is really larger than I need, but you keep posting pictures and I just might cave....


I thought the same thing, but I had to order one and I am loving mine!! It's not as big as I thought it would be, so it's working out great. Go on...try it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks everybody!  And Tam, I agree, wait until you see that cat fabric one in person, it is SO cute.


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, can you tell me how a bag would look if it was used with the breast cancer fabric?  Or Mickey mouse?


----------



## Pushka

Patricia made me the Paris and New York Candace bags in pink, a couple of pages back.  They have arrived in my USA inbox but I wont get them until this time next week.  So I have to keep checking back here to see them until they arrive!  And yes, my niece MAY get the Paris one for her birthday, or NOT!


----------



## DaisyMama

KindleGirl said:


> I thought the same thing, but I had to order one and I am loving mine!! It's not as big as I thought it would be, so it's working out great. Go on...try it.


Y'all ARE a bunch of enablers! lol

Patricia ... if I were to order a Candice bag for my birthday in January, do you still have the music notes fabric? I just bought a new purse, so I have to ponder how I could use each of them, but I really like that fabric! And since my husband is a singer it's perfect for me!

Also, can someone who's bought the Candace bag already take a picture of it hanging on their shoulder? Dimensions help me a little but I'm not good at visualizing the size. Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Lisa, I don't have enough of that music fabric to make a Candice bag, it requires a little over a yard of fabric, but I know I won't have any problem finding something very similar, so it should be no problem.  

If nobody else posts a picture before Thursday, my daughter will be here Thusday and I can get her to take a picture for me and I'll post it.  I know what you mean, you want to see how it hangs on the shoulder and all that.


----------



## Tripp

I just posted this in Alice's thread, but here are the goodies I received from both Patricia and Alice. They both created such nicely made bags and cushions. I am so happy with all of these. Thank you ladies.


----------



## DaisyMama

Gorgeous!!  Love the fabric!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Nice looking ensemble!


----------



## Tam

Got my purses today and they are fantastic! I wanted to post a couple of pics to help show the size of the Candace purse. Please excuse the poor quality - used my cell phone in a hurry over lunch. And photobucket is not behaving very well for me today for some reason.

This one is with my Vera Ereader Sleeve that is the size to hold a K3 in a case.









Here is one (kind of blurry) of the bag over my shoulder. I like the size!


----------



## BookLady

Tripp said:


> I just posted this in Alice's thread, but here are the goodies I received from both Patricia and Alice. They both created such nicely made bags and cushions. I am so happy with all of these. Thank you ladies.


Gorgeous!! Love the colors and all the pretty things that Patricia and Alice made! Both are very talented ladies who are so willing to share their skills so that we can all enjoy fun and pretty things. Great job, ladies!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Tam, thanks for posting the pictures, especially the one of it over your shoulder.  I'm so glad you love everything!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia, 

I want to order a Candice Bag and a Kindle Bag to match. I just sent you an email....
This would make a perfect gift for a very good friend.

Alice


----------



## llc328

Wow... What Beautiful work ....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I just replied to your email, Alice.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's my latest project, a shoulder bag with a zipper closure, a zippered pocket on one side and two open pockets on the other side. On the inside, along one side it has a Kindle pocket, along the other side are smaller pockets to fit a cell phone, note pad, ink pen. I also made a matching wallet, cosmetic bag, and eyeglass holder. This fabric is called Folk Art Patchwork and Stripes.
> 
> Edited to add pictures of the inside of the wallet. The section at the bottom is normally where you would insert your checkbook, but on this one I added two more vinyl see through pockets. Where the yellow tags are, those are both see-through pockets but wanted to cover up my DL number. (And can't you tell how old I am, my medical insurance ID card is front and center!)


I just ordered this set for a very good friend for Christmas. She is going to be so surprised.


----------



## Vet

I like this set. Great work!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a bag I made for the Kindle Touch. This one has a handle on the top, per the customer's request.


----------



## Pushka

I received my gorgeous Candace bags today (the Pink Ny and I love Paris ones).  LOVE the NY bag which is mine, and the Paris one will be perfect for my niece who is girly.

I was a little concerned when some mentioned they might be too big - well, I guess that is a relative thing but they certainly aren't as big as I was worried about - they are quite perfect!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Carol, I'm glad you got them and you are happy with them.  Very girly, I love pink!  As far as the size, I'm retired now, but when I was working it seemed I could never have a purse that was too large, we seem to need to carry so much with us, don't we??


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's the London tote made up with purple contrast. My camera doesn't do a very good job with purple, but it really is purple


----------



## Vet

That London print is very nice!


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a bag I made for the Kindle Touch. This one has a handle on the top, per the customer's request.


I just received a new shipment of this fabric. It makes beautiful CoylCushions too. I love your Kindle Bag for the Touch.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice, this is the one I made for Dawn.  She requested the little strap on the top.  She had picked out this fabric and was going to buy some and mail to me, fortunately I had enough to make this for her.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Alice, this is the one I made for Dawn. She requested the little strap on the top. She had picked out this fabric and was going to buy some and mail to me, fortunately I had enough to make this for her.


I made her a CoylCushion. In fact she was the one who picked the fabric out and had me order it awhile back.


----------



## Jo

Patricia, What style bag that you make would work to carry my an Ipad 2 and maybe even a kindle 4 (non-touch) along with wallet and keys etc . Your bags are beautiful. Thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Jo, I'm guessing this one is larger than you would want? This one is 17" across the top, 11" tall, and 4" deep.










I also make a bag that is smaller. This one is about 11" across, 11" vertical, and 2" deep. I could put pockets on each side to fit the iPad and the K4. It has adjustable, removable strap, one zippered pocket on the front and two open drop pockets on the back.


----------



## Stephanie

> Here's the London tote made up with purple contrast. My camera doesn't do a very good job with purple, but it really is purple Smiley


Love this one, too! I went to JoAnn today to look for fabric (As you know, I'm planning my future purchase from you ), but I was totally overwhelmed by all the choices. I left with nothing. I'm not sure what my purse will look like. 

Beautiful work, as always.


----------



## Tabatha

Stephanie said:


> Love this one, too! I went to JoAnn today to look for fabric (As you know, I'm planning my future purchase from you ), but I was totally overwhelmed by all the choices. I left with nothing. I'm not sure what my purse will look like.
> 
> Beautiful work, as always.


This style does fit my HP Touchpad, and a few other items, there are pockets inside as well. There is a zippered pocket on back, shown in photo, and 2 open pockets on other side. This could also be left as 1 open pocket which would fit a Kindle.


----------



## Pushka

My NY Candace bag is my new favourite bag. Perfect size for me and I keep the Touch inside. I can see everything inside it, and there are two outside pockets, one for quick retrieval of the phone and the other for my Post Office box keys and spare car keys. The I love Paris bag is going to my niece for her birthday as I think it would suit a younger person as it is really gorgeously girly. And I love my NY bag to not use it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Carol, I'm so glad you are happy with it


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I made these bags this weekend for a KB member who wanted them to fit her HP Notebook (I think that's what it's called). She loves purple - both bags are purple, even tho my camera makes them look blue.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

A couple of months ago I joined a Crafts Contest on Facebook where each participant mailed a small box of fabrics/accessories to one another, then when we received our box of fabrics, we had to make something out of them, using only what we received in the box. In my box I received 2 pieces of fabric, about 3/4 yard each, a crocheted doily, and a large tassel. After thinking and thinking, here's what I came up with. It's a Messenger Bag.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

And sometimes I just like to be silly  I was shopping for fabric and saw this one and just thought it would be fun to make something out of it. After getting it home and looking at it and thinking about it, I decided what was more appropriate......I made a sleeve for, what else, my FIRE!


----------



## maries

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> And sometimes I just like to be silly  I was shopping for fabric and saw this one and just thought it would be fun to make something out of it. After getting it home and looking at it and thinking about it, I decided what was more appropriate......I made a sleeve for, what else, my FIRE!


I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Tabatha

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I made these bags this weekend for a KB member who wanted them to fit her HP Notebook (I think that's what it's called). She loves purple - both bags are purple, even tho my camera makes them look blue.


Think it was for an HP Touchpad, which is a Tablet like the Fire, but a bit larger, and operating on WebOS.


----------



## heragn

I love your Cozycushions!  How much are they?  I would love one in tiffany blue and brown damask or pink and brown damask.  Also maybe one for my iphone?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Alice is the one who makes the Coyl Cushions. Here's her thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73719.0.html


----------



## PurpleShell

The two purple bags are mine.  I had Patricia make them for my HP TouchPad, which is a webOS powered tablet.  I also had her make a black bag for my husband's HP TouchPad.  I cannot wait to receive my bags.  This is my first order through Patricia and from the pictures the bags look lovely.  I think they will work perfectly for my TouchPad.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Shelley, I just got back from the post office, your bags should be there on Wednesday, I mailed them Priority Mail.  Let me know how you like them!


----------



## dax123

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> A couple of months ago I joined a Crafts Contest on Facebook where each participant mailed a small box of fabrics/accessories to one another, then when we received our box of fabrics, we had to make something out of them, using only what we received in the box. In my box I received 2 pieces of fabric, about 3/4 yard each, a crocheted doily, and a large tassel. After thinking and thinking, here's what I came up with. It's a Messenger Bag.


Wow I really love this one, beautiful!


----------



## tlc

Hi Patricia, I was wondering if you send your bags to Australia? I'm thinking I might like to order one of the new York bags, not sure of their official name. Are they big enough for an iPad?


----------



## PurpleShell

Hi Patricia,

Our bags arrived today.  They are beautiful.  I love the little embellishments you added to the purple bags.  You do awesome work.  

Thanks,
Shelley


----------



## BookLady

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> And sometimes I just like to be silly  I was shopping for fabric and saw this one and just thought it would be fun to make something out of it. After getting it home and looking at it and thinking about it, I decided what was more appropriate......I made a sleeve for, what else, my FIRE!


You are too funny, Patricia!! Very appropriate for the Fire, though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

PurpleShell said:


> Hi Patricia,
> 
> Our bags arrived today. They are beautiful. I love the little embellishments you added to the purple bags. You do awesome work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shelley


Thank you, Shelley. I always add little beads and ribbons and things to my bags. I felt funny sending your hubby's black one just plain, but I knew he wouldn't want a ribbon. Does he like the b/w stripe I put on the inside? Oh, and those bags have a double layer of cotton batting in them.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

tlc said:


> Hi Patricia, I was wondering if you send your bags to Australia? I'm thinking I might like to order one of the new York bags, not sure of their official name. Are they big enough for an iPad?


Yes, I would be glad to ship to Australia if you don't mind paying the extra postage. I've actually made a couple of bags for a lady in Australia, but she has me ship them to a P.O. box in Florida.


----------



## tlc

That's great, would you be able to give me an idea on price, for bag and postage? I love the new York material. I thik the bag is called the Candice bag? Do you have a web site?

Edited to add, I just seen your etsy page, lovely work, with that particular bag would it be possible to have a different colour for the corner bit? Say like purple to match the flower on the bottom right hand side?


----------



## PurpleShell

My husband liked how you put the b/w stripe fabric on the inside.  He made a comment about his bag not having the additional frills my bags have.  I said you knew it was for a guy and that he would not want the additions.  He said he appreciated that.


----------



## Kathy

Do you have any sleeves already made for the Touch?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Kathy said:


> Do you have any sleeves already made for the Touch?


No Kathy, all my item are made to order, but the small sleeves can be made pretty quickly. Was there something specific you are interested in?


----------



## Kathy

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> No Kathy, all my item are made to order, but the small sleeves can be made pretty quickly. Was there something specific you are interested in?


I was thinking about getting a sleeve big enough for my Kindle Touch in the Amazon lighted cover. I heard that Amazon covers marks up pretty easy and want to protect when I put it in my purse. I like the envelope look is that something you could do? Is there somewhere I can look at material?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Kathy, here's a link to my fabrics: http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Kathy, here's a link to my fabrics: http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/
> 
> Thanks!


 Thanks. I sent you a PM. Kathy


----------



## Kathy

Got my Kindle slip and it is perfect. Love it. Thanks so much.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks for letting me know, Kathy.  I'm glad it fits well.  Thanks!


----------



## Alice Coyl

I just received this beautiful Candice Bag from Patricia. I sent her the bird fabric and she made it up for me. Thank you Patricia...it turned out so nice.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thank you, Alice!  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## corkyb

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Tabatha

Those Candace bags really are gorgeous.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Seleya

Gorgeous indeed!  

Patricia, by any chance, did you receive the PM I sent you a few days ago?

Happy New Year, Kindleboarders!


----------



## Saphire089

are you supposed to make the purse yourself?    I got something in the mail today but it just had a booklet in it.  If you were supposed to make them yourself i didnt realize that.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Saphire089 said:


> are you supposed to make the purse yourself? I got something in the mail today but it just had a booklet in it. If you were supposed to make them yourself i didnt realize that.


Do you mean you ordered the pattern? Then yes, she just sells you the pattern then you have to make the purse.


----------



## Saphire089

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Do you mean you ordered the pattern? Then yes, she just sells you the pattern then you have to make the purse.


I'm sorry I misread the description.


----------



## Tabatha

Looking forward to seeing photo's of new K4 clothing. Lots of new K4 owners so some of you must have photo's to show off your new gear.


----------



## Boston

Patricia - Do you have more of the "fireman" fabric?  It would be perfect for someone I'd like to give a gift to.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Boston said:


> Patricia - Do you have more of the "fireman" fabric? It would be perfect for someone I'd like to give a gift to.


I have a very small amount, because I bought this as a "joke" fabric  Tell me what you were thinking of having made, and I'll check for sure to see if I have enough.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's the latest bag I made, customer wanted a simple black bag. This is the Candice tote bag and a small matching consmetic bag.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's the latest bag I made, customer wanted a simple black bag. This is the Candice tote bag and a small matching consmetic bag.


Patricia, this is really nice. I like the black and grey combination. This would look good in denim too.


----------



## Vet

I just received my new tote!  It's all black, with white and silver beads on the zipper pull! I just love it! Thanks Patricia for making such a beautiful bag!


----------



## ayuryogini

Patricia, I FINALLY got my fabric all packaged and ready to send; Now I just need to figure out how I can reprint the mailing label to you. I think I just need to contact USPS and get some assistance; I'm so excited, though, I wanted to let you know. A Candace bag for me in the near future!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> Patricia, I FINALLY got my fabric all packaged and ready to send; Now I just need to figure out how I can reprint the mailing label to you. I think I just need to contact USPS and get some assistance; I'm so excited, though, I wanted to let you know. A Candace bag for me in the near future!


Juli, I was just wondering about you last week. I'm glad you are getting it to me!


----------



## Seleya

NVM, sorry.


----------



## 93terp

Hello everyone!

I'm a 1st time poster at KB and I just finished reading through this thread & can only say WOW!!!!!!  Patricia - you are amazing!  I'd love to order a Candace tote & matching ereader case, but I'm not sure how to request a specific fabric I found at fabric.com (flip flops with blue background). 

Lisa


----------



## Alice Coyl

93terp said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a 1st time poster at KB and I just finished reading through this thread & can only say WOW!!!!!! Patricia - you are amazing! I'd love to order a Candace tote & matching ereader case, but I'm not sure how to request a specific fabric I found at fabric.com (flip flops with blue background).
> 
> Lisa


Best way is to post a link to the fabric on a Personal Message for Patricia and she will get back to you. Be sure and include your name and email address so she can contact you.


----------



## 93terp

Alice Coyl said:


> Best way is to post a link to the fabric on a Personal Message for Patricia and she will get back to you. Be sure and include your name and email address so she can contact you.


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a hipster style bag I made this weekend for a customer. This fabric is called Library Cats.

This is the side with the zippered pocket:









This is the side with the two open pockets:


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a hipster style bag I made this weekend for a customer. This fabric is called Library Cats.
> 
> This is the side with the zippered pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the side with the two open pockets:


Very nice. I bet Dawn would like this one. This is her favorite fabric.


----------



## ayuryogini

I'm not a kitty fan, but that Library Cats is pretty cute for the right person, and once again, Patricia, your work is beautiful.

I am such a slow poke! I wrote last week to let you know I'd gotten my fabric packaged.  Well, I finally got it mailed yesterday, so it should be there by the end of the week or Monday at the latest.  Can hardly wait


----------



## ayuryogini

Hi Patricia, just wondering if my fabric arrived yet?
If not, it should get there by Tues or Wed at the very latest. (I hope)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Juli, yes your fabric got here Saturday, very pretty!  I sent you an email message, but I had 3 different email addresses for you, I must have picked the wrong one.  What did you want me to do with the extra fabric?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a couple of new bags I made this weekend. Who's ready for the beach??

Teal flowers tote bag:









Flip-flops tote bag:









Flip-flops zippered bag for K4 in lighted cover:


----------



## ayuryogini

Very cute Patricia.
I especially like the Flip Flops.
Well done, again!!


----------



## 93terp

Oh Patricia, I LOVE the bags!!!  (I'm the lucky owner of the flip-flops bag  )
I can't wait to get them!!!  Thanks so much!

Lisa


----------



## Vet

Very cute and summmery.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's another tote bag I finished today. Customer supplied the fabric.


----------



## ayuryogini

Very pretty. You must love seeing the fabrics people choose.  
There are so many beautiful fabrics available.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Juli, I have yours done.  Getting ready to take some pictures and post here shortly.  I loved working with your fabrics, I hope you like what I came up with!


----------



## ayuryogini

Eagerly awaiting....

No pressure though


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

OK Juli, and everybody.....here's the bag I made from the fabrics that Juli sent me. She sent 5 different fabrics, and I used 4 of them in her tote bag. It was really fun selecting where to put the different fabrics. These are all from the same fabric collection, so they do go well together. The main fabric and the contrast on the outside of the tote bag are actually a soft lavender color, even though it looks blue in the pictures. I used some of her other fabrics to make a little zippered bag, which can be used inside the tote bag as a cosmetic bag, and also made a larger cosmetic bag from the fabric matching the tote bag.

Here's the front (you can see my dog, Jake, in the background  )










Here's the back:









Here's the inside, used 3 fabrics in here:









And here's a little patchwork zippered bag:









Here's the zippered bag that matches the main fabric on the bag:


----------



## ayuryogini

Oh, Patricia, that is absolutely gorgeous. I am over-the-moon happy with everything you did.

The fabric is by Bari J, one of my favorite fabric designers. 
This fabric is from her collection, Paris Apartment. It's an older collection, so a bit hard to find, and some is now unavailable.
Does it look lavender? They call it grey. Whatever it's called, you did a fantastic job as always.

I knew I could count on your expertise, because other than the 2 main colors, I didn't really know what should go where. It's lovely, can't wait to start using it. And thanks so much for the extra little bags. I can't believe you did one in Patchwork, what a great idea, and a lot of work!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Vet

I love the combination of fabric. I especially like the patch work on the cosmetic case!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Juli, what size Kindle do you use most often?  I have a new pattern I'm wanting to play around with, and your fabric would make up beautifully, I think.


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Juli, what size Kindle do you use most often? I have a new pattern I'm wanting to play around with, and your fabric would make up beautifully, I think.


Hi, Patricia, I usually use my Kindle Touch in the lighted Amazon Leather case.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I've heard a few women say that due to the smooth finish on the lighted cover for the Kindle Touch, it gets scratched up when they put it in their purse. I've been thinking about that and came up with this simple little bag that will hold the Touch in the Lighted Cover, yet it has an easy-in-easy-out closure. It has a layer of batting for protection. Here's the first one I came up with:


















I'm selling these for $15 each, shipping included. Can be made to fit any device, naked or in a cover. Here's my selection of fabrics, or contact me if there's a specific pattern you are looking for. Thanks!! http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/ http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Cat%20fabrics/


----------



## 93terp

Hi Patricia,

That's really cute!  It's true what you mentioned about the new lighted leather covers for the new Kindle NT (non-touch) & Kindle Touch - my cover has scratches all over it from being in my purse.  What are the dimensions for this bag?  My Kindle NT cover is 7 x 4.7 x 0.6 inches - will your new bag fit my cover?  If so, I can get this one & use it for my Kindle bag (in the flip-flops/pink stripes fabric of course!!) & use the pouch you made with my tote bag for cables & chargers.

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Lisa, my Kindle Touch cover is 7.5" x 5" x .6" so they are very close in size.  That's my Kindle Touch cover you see in the picture.  I can make the bag to fit your NT lighted cover easily.  I can go ahead and get that made up this afternoon and mailed to you on Tuesday (no mail tomorrow) if you want.  Thanks!


----------



## 93terp

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Lisa, my Kindle Touch cover is 7.5" x 5" x .6" so they are very close in size. That's my Kindle Touch cover you see in the picture. I can make the bag to fit your NT lighted cover easily. I can go ahead and get that made up this afternoon and mailed to you on Tuesday (no mail tomorrow) if you want. Thanks!


Hi Patricia!

Thanks - that would be super! If you could make it to the NT cover size, even better  Same payment procedures as my last order?

Lisa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yes, Lisa - thanks!


----------



## 93terp

It's on the way to you!  Thanks Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I had a very busy weekend! Here's the rest of the bags I made. The first one is from the fabrics that Juli (ayuryogini) sent me, this bag matches the gray/lavendar tote bag a few posts up. This was a new pattern I wanted to try out, I think it's SO cute! I like this little bag with the Amazon lighted covers for the K4 and the Touch, keeps the cover from getting scratched up in your purse.

Juli, this little bag is a snug little jacket for your Kindle Touch in the Amazon lighted cover!









This is from the library books fabric, I think some of you have Coyl Cushions from this fabric.









This fabric is called Butterfly Garden.









And some more flip-flops!









All of these bags are available sized to fit any device, and from any of my fabrics: http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/


----------



## Kelly (Michigan)

Those are nice Patricia!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks so much for everything, Patricia. Absolutely stunning and, as usual, you've gone above and beyond.

My Kindle(s) and iPad and I are all decked out for Spring thanks to you.


----------



## corkyb

Patricia, Didn't you have a post on here that said "two weekends of work" with a lot of bags on it?  I can't find it on this thread.
Paula


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Paula, that was on Facebook   But I think everything I posted there is posted here as well.


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, how do I find you on Facebook?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm Patricia Gardner Griffith on FB.  I don't have a "page" for my bags, I just post pictures sometimes


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm Patricia Gardner Griffith on FB. I don't have a "page" for my bags, I just post pictures sometimes


Patricia, you should set up a FB page for your Bags/Cases/Purses. It's so easy to do and it will get lots of attention.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'll have to look into it, thanks Alice.


----------



## winofioy

This is very nice product.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a tote bag I made for a customer this weekend. I've used this main fabric before, but never matched it with denim before, I think it turned out well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's another bag I made this weekend, Butterfly Filligree fabric paired with an aqua blue.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's an envelope bag I made for a customer, she requested that I add a pocket on the back. This one is also quilted.


----------



## ayuryogini

I received my Candace bag & zippered pouches  on Saturday; thank you for the beautiful case for my Kindle; the bag looks even more beautiful in person. You did such a lovely job, you can tell you love to make them. 
Thank you, Patricia.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's another bag I made this weekend, Butterfly Filligree fabric paired with an aqua blue.


Patricia, the butterfly fabric and matching aqua blue fabric is stunning.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Alice.  That's the first time I've matched that color with it.  I usually put lavender or black, but I agree, that blue really sets it off.


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, I just got a Fire.  Are you making sleeves or covers for that like you do the K3?


----------



## kitty1456

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's a tote bag made for a KB member. This fabric is called London Gray, and she also has a zippered Kindle bag made from this fabric, also with the red accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And per the customer's request, I sized one of the pockets to fit a water bottle.


OMG I LURVE this one..... Would you be willing to make one with hot pink instead of red? and would you send to australia? if so how much?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Hi kitty, as a matter of fact, I have made this same design using hot pink accents, but I don't have a picture of that one.  The bag is $45 which includes shipping in the U.S.  I would have to find out how much extra it would cost to mail to Australia and let you know that cost.  I've never mailed anything to Australia, I had a customer from Australia who ordered some bags, but I mailed them to a box in Florida, so I don't know how much extra it costs.  I did mail one to a customer in London and it was $12 extra for the shipping, don't know how that compares with mailing to Australia.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Hi kitty, as a matter of fact, I have made this same design using hot pink accents, but I don't have a picture of that one. The bag is $45 which includes shipping in the U.S. I would have to find out how much extra it would cost to mail to Australia and let you know that cost. I've never mailed anything to Australia, I had a customer from Australia who ordered some bags, but I mailed them to a box in Florida, so I don't know how much extra it costs. I did mail one to a customer in London and it was $12 extra for the shipping, don't know how that compares with mailing to Australia.


Patricia, I've mailed to the UK and Australia. The prices are similar for First Class Mail so I'm fairly sure they would be similar for the other postage rates.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I thought I had heard you say that before, Alice.  But these tote bags weigh more than 13 ounces, so when I mail them it has to be Priority Mail or Parcel Post.  I don't know how that would affect the cost to Australia.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I thought I had heard you say that before, Alice. But these tote bags weigh more than 13 ounces, so when I mail them it has to be Priority Mail or Parcel Post. I don't know how that would affect the cost to Australia.


How did you mail to the UK? That is what I meant by similar. My costs are basically the same to both countries so if you paid $12 to the UK, it should be similar to Australia. It will take a lot longer. A small box to the UK via Priority Mail was $25.00 USD. I sent out a few that way before I discovered I could send via First Class Mail in lightweight mailing envelopes. Those costs now run $8.00 to $11 depending on the weight up to 10 oz. I haven't had one over 10 oz. You are looking at a very high postage if you use Priority Mail, and several weeks for Parcel Post.


----------



## kitty1456

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Hi kitty, as a matter of fact, I have made this same design using hot pink accents, but I don't have a picture of that one. The bag is $45 which includes shipping in the U.S. I would have to find out how much extra it would cost to mail to Australia and let you know that cost. I've never mailed anything to Australia, I had a customer from Australia who ordered some bags, but I mailed them to a box in Florida, so I don't know how much extra it costs. I did mail one to a customer in London and it was $12 extra for the shipping, don't know how that compares with mailing to Australia.


When you find out a price could you please let me know  I really LURVE this bag!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here are a couple of Envelope bags I made for a customer. She has tote bags made from these same fabrics. This first one fits a Kindle Fire in a case.










And this one fits a Motorola Zoom in a case.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

These are not necessarily Kindle accessories, but I really wanted to show you these little fabric baskets I made yesterday. I'm using the small one to keep coupons in, and the larger one holds some of my charging cords (don't we all seem to have so many of these?).


----------



## Vet

Those are cute! I like the basket idea!


----------



## theraven

My husband was just asking me yesterday what I'd like for my birthday ... I will be directing him to this thread.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks!  I'll be here   Tell him to give me at least a couple of weeks, just in case I need to order the fabric.


----------



## ayuryogini

I love those baskets! Are you going to start selling them?


----------



## Tam

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here are a couple of Envelope bags I made for a customer. She has tote bags made from these same fabrics. This first one fits a Kindle Fire in a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one fits a Motorola Zoom in a case.


These are mine! I can't wait to try them out - they look fantastic!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> I love those baskets! Are you going to start selling them?


Juli, yes, I'll make some for you! Do you like the fabric these are made from or did you have something else in mind? One of them is small (4") and the other is 6", I would make you the set for $20.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a hipster bag I made this weekend from the London fabric, with black coordinate.

This side has the 2 open pockets:










And this side has a zippered pocket:


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's a little Envelope bag I made from the London fabric. This one has red lining, per customer request.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Tote bag:


----------



## ayuryogini

Nice work as always.  My, you've been very busy this weekend!


----------



## Vet

Beautiful! How much are the envelopes sized to fit an iPad in  a case?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Yvette, the envelope bags are all $15.  You would just have to give me the measurements.


----------



## Vet

Great! Thanks.


----------



## ayuryogini

Patricia, i love those baskets.  They would be great with pink and white striped ticking like the blue and some Shabby Chic type roses.  Do you have any fabric like that?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Let me look, Juli, and I'll get back with you.  I know I have some pink toile and have some pink roses, but let me check for sue.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

kitty1456 said:


> When you find out a price could you please let me know  I really LURVE this bag!


Hi Kitty, I sent you a PM with the shipping information. Thanks!


----------



## Vet

Hi Patricia, how do I get to your fabric choices?  Do you have any more of the flip flop material?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Vet said:


> Hi Patricia, how do I get to your fabric choices? Do you have any more of the flip flop material?


Hi Yvette, yes I do have some more of the flip-flops fabric on hand. Here's a link to my fabrics. http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/


----------



## Vet

I like the flip flop fabric. I'll get back to you with the measurements. 

Thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here are a couple of tote bags I made, along with a small cosmetic bag and a glasses case to match. (Customer supplied the fabrics).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Customer supplied the fabrics for this bag. I have to say this is some of the most beautiful fabric I've ever seen! Don't you agree


----------



## Zydeco29

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Customer supplied the fabrics for this bag. I have to say this is some of the most beautiful fabric I've ever seen! Don't you agree


ummm...well yes I do  It's stunning!!!!!! Thanks Patricia!


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia, the peacock bag is stunning. I know your customer is very excited about getting it.


----------



## Vet

Both bags are beautiful! Great work!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I wanted to share some pillows I made for my bed. I made the shams and the pillows, actually I made the quilt too, several years ago  Alice Coyl did the embroidery work for me.


----------



## Alice Coyl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I wanted to share some pillows I made for my bed. I made the shams and the pillows, actually I made the quilt too, several years ago  Alice Coyl did the embroidery work for me.


Your bedroom look awesome. Your pillows turned out great. It was fun doing the embroidery.


----------



## corkyb

Very nice Patricia.


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia made me this beautiful hipster bag. I did the embroidery on Robert Kaufman Indigo Blue Denim and mailed it to her with the fabric to make one of her famous bags. I haven't received it yet but I know it is stunning.


----------



## Vet

Wow! Very rich!


----------



## theraven

I received the lovely envelope style ereader bag from Patricia today! It's is so beautiful and I must remind myself it's not mine. I actually ordered it for a blog contest but now am coveting it. Well, I guess I'll just have to get one for myself this time.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks Christina, I'm glad you received it OK and you like it.  It is "romantic" looking, isn't it?


----------



## theraven

Definitely 'romantic' looking.   I keep thinking add a lovely chain and it would make a fantastic evening bag when one is going out for a fancy romantic dinner.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's the bag I made for Christina.


----------



## theraven

Thanks for posting a pic, Patricia. I have such a hard time posting pics.  For now it's mine ... but later it could will belong to a lucky ereader owner.


----------



## Blessed

Oh, that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## lain

My first order from Patricia but certainly not my last...










Top row R-L: Flowered Messenger bag, cosmetics cases, Beach themed Tech Tote
Middle: Gold Peacock Tech Tote, Blue Peacock Tech Tote super-sized to hold a 15" laptop
Bottom Row: Quilted Peacock Laptop Sleeve, Two Peacock cosmetics cases (one blue, one gold) and a Blue Peacock Wristlet


----------



## rlkubi

Lain, do you have a better picture of the seashell bag and beach themed tote?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's some individual pictures of the beach themed bag.


----------



## rlkubi

I love it!


----------



## Blessed

Great job!! I love it as well!!


----------



## rlkubi

Patricia, how much for those?  I may be changing my mind.


----------



## rlkubi

Also have you ever done any "beach" bags?  Something made out of some water resistant material?  I wouldn't want to take that one on the beach!


----------



## lain

I'm so flattered that you like my bag  The fabric was one I purchased myself at a local shop, but you can get the same ones at fabric.com. They are actually on sale for less than I paid originally.

I used the Scenic Pier, Beach Words in blue and the blue Shell Panel but there are several other fabrics in the collection that you could mix and match.

http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults2.aspx?Source=Header&SearchText=seashells&CategoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e


----------



## rlkubi

Thanks Lain!


----------



## corkyb

My Peacocks purse and two small zip bags came today.  Gorgeous bag and Patricia's usual gorgeous talented work!!!  I am in love.  
Thank you Patricia for your wonderful design, care, and attention to detail.  
Paula


----------



## dollcrazy

Hi Patricia. I'm ready for a couple of new Candace bags if you're up to it. I have some fabric I'd like to send you. I will send you a pm so I can get your mailing address and confirm payment


----------



## Alice Coyl

Patricia, when do you get to sleep? So many bags, so little time...


----------



## ciscokid

Patricia, I ordered a bag from you before Christmas(well I bought it from your Etsy page).  I'm still interested in a Candice bag and so is my mom.  I think you told me in the past that I need to buy a 1 1/4 yards of each material.  Is that right?  If I get some material, do you have time to make me a purse.  It may be a week or two since there is a lot going on in my family. My mom wants one or two also, but it will be a few weeks til she will feel up to getting out and looking at material. 

If I get the material, how much will the Candice cost?  My mom also wants to know what quality of material we need to buy to have a good purse that will hold up.  You can reply here or send me an email at [email protected] aol.com.  

I also wanted to say that that blue peacock bag is beautiful!!  My mom loves it.  If we were to find similar material...or something with a bigger print like that, do we need to by more material to compensate for the bigger print?  

Toni


----------



## 93terp

Hi Patricia,

It's been a few months since you made my "flip flops" Candace bag & Kindle 4 envelope.  Are you still making these items?  I'd love an envelope for my Kindle Keyboard as well!

Lisa


----------



## Kathy

I want to have a sleeve made for my Kindle PaperWhite. Are you still making them?


----------



## Vet

Has anyone heard from Patricia?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Hi Yvette, I'm here!  I'll PM you.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Alice Coyl said:


> Patricia, when do you get to sleep? So many bags, so little time...


You're constantly at it, aren't you!! Still creating beautiful bags!


----------



## Tabatha

WOW, appears to be MIA, but I do know she is busy with orders from facebook and etsy friends. Still my favorite for covers and bags with reasonable prices.


----------



## Vet

Yes. I'm still using my tote as my daily bag!


----------

